

Show HN: Volatile messaging (self hosted and open source) - eiriklv
https://volatile-msg.herokuapp.com

======
eiriklv
I was planning on using [https://volatile.me](https://volatile.me), but
$20/month for an ssl endpoint at heroku seemed at bit steep for a fun day-at-
home project.

------
eiriklv
Planned feature: \- Lists, which are pop'd for every request until empty
(think beta keys)

